# parts of the brain in DP



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I've read from several sources the parts of the brain involved in DP are the parietal lobe, temporal lobe, thalamus, basal ganlia, amygdala and the hippocampus. If you reserch what exactly these brain areas are responsible for you can quickly see why this disorder has the sysmtoms it does. any ways my investigation over the next few months will be to find out and categorize any and all receptors in these brain areas. Anyone that wishes to help me please feel free to do so. It's high time that this conditon gets thoroughly reserched and a proper treatment and cause based on receptor and chemical imbalence is discovered!


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok so here's what I got so far, I will be adding more as time goes on.

Hippocampus: 5ht1a, 5ht2a, 5ht2c, cb1, d1. d2, orl, a1

Amygdala: 5ht2c, cb1, d1, d2, kor, dor, orl, a1

Thalamus: 5ht2a, 5ht2c, cb1, kor, uop, a1

temporal lobe: 5ht1a, kor, d2, d3

parietal lobe: kor, cb1, 5ht2a, 5ht2c

basal ganlia: 5ht1a, 5ht2a, 5ht2c, cb1


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

I love the idea of this, i concentrate better at night so i will start digging into it tonight and see if i can't find anything. There was a thread a few days ago about some magnetic thing that was used for depersonalization, i want to find out what area of the brain that acted on.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

mmafighter said:


> I love the idea of this, i concentrate better at night so i will start digging into it tonight and see if i can't find anything. There was a thread a few days ago about some magnetic thing that was used for depersonalization, i want to find out what area of the brain that acted on.


I believe they stimulated the perietal and temporal lobe with it. For some reason only on one side of the head though. I would also like to know more about this study and the opinions of the neuroligists that performed it.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I am about 1/4th to maybe 1/3rd of the way done and already I'm drawing some conclusions from these receptor types. If any one knows anything about these receptors and there fuctions in the brain please feel free to talk to me about your ideas on here regarding them and brain storm with me. Together we will beat this people!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know if this is common but the right side of my head always feels really weird.


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok it's time people can rest a little easier with an understanding of what this is. So here I'm going to explain the best I can as to whats going on here in this disorder.

first of all we have decreased hippocampal functioning this means that basicaly our short term memory is shot, as well as some recall and thinking abiltys.
next it apears that we have an underactive amydala, this will effect our abilty to learn as well as make us so that we are very hard to arouse from any stimuly, although I have to point out some people might have spikes of hyperactivation in the amydala still giving way to anxiety.
next our basal ganglia is messed up so this means that we're as a whole are going to be very emotionless and might have some acompaning moter difficultys along with this.
next we have over active parietal lobes this gives rise probably the most clasical sysmtoms of DP they are, difficulty in reading maps, getting lost easily, Poor spatial processing, Bad visual guidance, problems in Calculation and writing.
And Finaly we have an underactive right temporal lobe, this will cause problems in long term memory and decreases in apreciation for audio or visual stimuly such as a beutiful day or one of your favorite songs. Also this will bring our creativty and imagination to almost zero.

So there you have it our mental condintion in a nut shell. this is not something to fear people, this is just a chemical imbalence gone very wrong in several brain areas. If you look them up you can confirm ever symtom I tell you comes from this. We are not ghosts or walking dead or in another dimension, so just get that out of your head we're alive and we're fighting we will beat this thing.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

scienceguy said:


> Ok it's time people can rest a little easier with an understanding of what this is. So here I'm going to explain the best I can as to whats going on here in this disorder.
> 
> first of all we have decreased hippocampal functioning this means that basicaly our short term memory is shot, as well as some recall and thinking abiltys.
> next it apears that we have an underactive amydala, this will effect our abilty to learn as well as make us so that we are very hard to arouse from any stimuly, although I have to point out some people might have spikes of hyperactivation in the amydala still giving way to anxiety.
> ...


do you think seeing a neurologist is any good?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> do you think seeing a neurologist is any good?


Only if the neurologist is famliar with DP/DR or temporal lobe/parietal lobe brain dissorders. which most of them are not. I was a student in neurology for 5 years and I can tell you we never touched on anything about DP/DR and very rarely were any of the subjects about the temporal lobe or parietal lobes. unfornuatly most reserch being done on the brain now focuses on only the frontal regions of the brain.


----------



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone else fight the right side of your head/brain feels inactive or numb to the touch and feeling?? It's almost like you can feel activity on the left side and not the right ?????


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Science guy - Where are you? Please come back with information for us!!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Angela2006 said:


> Science guy - Where are you? Please come back with information for us!!


he's gone...he hasn't answered my messages or emails


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> he's gone...he hasn't answered my messages or emails


i killed him


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

science guy is gone? Ill have to try and message him..never met. I do have a point. I agree with most his findings(some where new to me of course) but as far as I knew the paretial lobe with dpd is in low function. It relates to one of the most common and one of the worst symptoms that is touch and familiarity. Also people with dpd who could afford the spect scans came out with a diagnoses of temperal lobe epilepsy. The temporal lobe is involved in auditory perception and is home to the primary auditory cortex. It is also important for the processing of semantics in both speech and vision. The temporal lobe contains the hippocampus and plays a key role in the formation of long-term memory. I mean taking lamotragine(an anti-e) I feel better than 15yrs prior. No Im not well...but am better with an anti-e. The right side of the head is where the disfunction comes from..explaining that problem I always have. I read as well that our visual cortex is overmetabolizing(dp and dr vision). Any more info lets talk.

superunknown


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

superunknown said:


> science guy is gone? Ill have to try and message him..never met. I do have a point. I agree with most his findings(some where new to me of course) but as far as I knew the paretial lobe with dpd is in low function. It relates to one of the most common and one of the worst symptoms that is touch and familiarity. Also people with dpd who could afford the spect scans came out with a diagnoses of temperal lobe epilepsy. The temporal lobe is involved in auditory perception and is home to the primary auditory cortex. It is also important for the processing of semantics in both speech and vision. The temporal lobe contains the hippocampus and plays a key role in the formation of long-term memory. I mean taking lamotragine(an anti-e) I feel better than 15yrs prior. No Im not well...but am better with an anti-e. The right side of the head is where the disfunction comes from..explaining that problem I always have. I read as well that our visual cortex is overmetabolizing(dp and dr vision). Any more info lets talk.
> 
> superunknown


hmm, my neurologist suggested that my DR is from a mild form of epilepsy that comes as little seizures, however i had an EEG done and it was normal...


----------



## Elendil (Mar 26, 2011)

What do you think that chronic derealization may be caused by occipital–temporal dysfunction? So it says wikipedia, it is maybe an unreliable source. Please, reply to us as soon as possible! I will give you all details of my symptoms when/if you arrive. We need more people like you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

An EEG wont detect it. I had one done to, many years ago. It is a fact that people I personally have been in contact with that have dp/dr and have recieved the diagnoses of temporal lobe epilepsy through a SPECT scan. It cost 10,000 at the time and thats why I only knew of 3...expensive. The derealization I think as well that it is occipital lobe playing a major part anyway. Seeing as it overmetabolizes and is shown doing so in scans...this would produce very fast images, light etc..as I see it as too much...and overmetabolizing will certainly do that, make it hypervigilant so to speak.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

infinity.possibility said:


> Anyone else fight the right side of your head/brain feels inactive or numb to the touch and feeling?? It's almost like you can feel activity on the left side and not the right ?????


Yes I feel that latley always the right side of my face


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

the part of the brain responsible for dissociation as a coping mechanism is the brain stem.

other parts of the brain may be involved in the distorted perceptions, or for anxiety that could induce the symptoms.....


----------



## CoolCroatian (Jul 20, 2011)

The reason why you might be feeling the right part of your brain isn't working is because the right part of your brain is the rational part, the left one is irrational. In depersonalization we feel fear, fear is made by anxiety, and that fear is almost always irrational. 
At least that's my understanding of it.


----------



## snr (May 13, 2011)

superunknown said:


> An EEG wont detect it. I had one done to, many years ago. It is a fact that people I personally have been in contact with that have dp/dr and have recieved the diagnoses of temporal lobe epilepsy through a SPECT scan. It cost 10,000 at the time and thats why I only knew of 3...expensive. The derealization I think as well that it is occipital lobe playing a major part anyway. Seeing as it overmetabolizes and is shown doing so in scans...this would produce very fast images, light etc..as I see it as too much...and overmetabolizing will certainly do that, make it hypervigilant so to speak.


This is very, VERY interesting. 
Perhaps this is why anti-convulsants and benzodiazepines can treat DP in some people. I'm going to do more research on this.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

theoneandonly said:


> hmm, my neurologist suggested that my DR is from a mild form of epilepsy that comes as little seizures, however i had an EEG done and it was normal...


I believe the same can be said for DP, as well as migraine and visual snow. All of my neurological/psychiatric problems began after I had focal temporal lobe seizures. Well, I might have had psychiatric issues prior to the seizures, who is to say? But, I was not symptomatic with neurpsychiatric illness prior to experiencing the seizures.
An EEG might show a seizure if it is provoked by flashing lights or hyperventilation. It might show gross seizure activity which will require them to yank your driver's license until your doctor says you are
seizure free. Which, is probably the main reason they give EEGs. They are not good for much else.
If you had an EEG and it was negative, it probably rules out 2% of what could be wrong with you.
So, don't go around scratching your head wondering why you are symptomatic, but your EEG says you are fine.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I have some info to pass along from a Dr. Stuller from the Amen Clinic which does SPECT brain scanning (the Dr. Amen on PBS). In an email, I asked the question about whether there was a difference in the brain scans of those who have cannabis-induced DP/panic/anxiety, which mine was, and those who get DP from other sources. Here is the doctor's reply in an email her receptionist forwarded to me:

Hi Becky,

I have this response from Dr. Elizabeth Stuller:

"As an addiction and substance abuse specialist, I have seen cannabis induced panic and anxiety. K2 and Spice recently has been implicated in a 19 year olds death in Aurora, Illinois in which he suffered a panic induced car crash after using "potpourri", synthetic cannabis. Cannabis shows harmful effects on the SPECT scans as decreasing prefrontal cortex and temporal lobe hypoperfusion, causing decreased attention/ concentration, memory issues, and paranoia in some cases. SPECT scans do NOT differentiate personality disorders, although the temporal lobe is associated with déjà vu, psychosis and depression like symptoms."


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Check out this link to the limbic system, and scroll down to neuropsychiatric illnesses that are tied to the temporal lobe.
http://spinwarp.ucsd.edu/neuroweb/Text/br-800epi.htm

Is there any psychiatric illness that is not associated with the temporal lobe?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is most likely why Lamictal lowered my level of dissociation. Its great to know that a drug (shrooms) basically caused me to have brain damage. Yay.


----------



## Kai (May 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I am a PhD student of Dr. Daphne Simeon. I wanted to let you all know that the preliminary results of a recent study indicate there is more activity on the left side of the brain for people with DP than for the control group. The control group had more activity on the right side than the left but this left/right difference is not evident in the DP sample of this study. We will be presenting these data at the Society for Neuroscience conference next week and hopefully it will published in a journal in a few months.

I also wanted to tell you about the current study we are running here in NYC; we are investigating how stress affects hormone levels in DP. The flyer details are below if you are interested in participating and helping us better understand DP and how to treat it:

The Behavioral Endocrinology Laboratory at Hunter College is looking for volunteers with Depersonalization to participate in a study to better understand how stress affects hormone levels. In this study, participants complete questionnaires about their mood and emotions and complete a stress task. Saliva samples are also taken in order to assess hormone levels. This will be a first study in helping to determining whether persons with depersonalization may benefit from hormone treatments.

This study involves 1 visit for 1 hour for a clinical evaluation by Dr. Daphne Simeon and another visit for 2.5 hours of participation in the stress task and saliva samples. Participants receive up to $50 compensation for participation. No treatment will be provided as part of this study, however, Dr. Simeon does provide comprehensive feedback. All responses will remain completely confidential.

For more information or to arrange an appointment please contact Kai Monde at [email protected]


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Ive always thinked that creativity was linked more with under-active temporal lobe ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creativity

Anyway this is perhaps bullshit, research about creativity are known to be often close to pseudo science.

Before DP, I was able to daydream easily, imagining song very easily, but wasnt good at generating new idea. 
Now idea come with great facility, as if I have find a "key" to generate them, but I lack the ability to "maintain" them in mind, and find depth into it. So, I am strangely more funny than before in society (out there idea), but this fucking dont help when I do painting or music : Im stuck into possibility generating, but all seem without substance, without inspiration.

Creativity problem is the nightmare of my DP, I have to admit. Its perhaps what make me down the most.

Kay, 


> Hi Everyone.


Hi. I suggest, even if Im not a scientist, that you continue your research about the brain, brain function, neuroscience, ect. CBT, alternative remedie, mysticism is wasted money. Endocrinologie into DP seem to be close to this. Thats just my point of view.

Tinnitus research have made the same mistake to go into "habituation theorie" for years, a things wich havent saved anyone, instead have perhaps increased anger of sufferer, with false hope and bullshit promise. People tend to habituate to problem better if they can do it their way, with their proper result, instead following a "how to see the light and forget about your tinnitus/DP" manual. 
Hopefully they are back to the good way, ie research about excitotoxicity. Excitotoxicity. Something wich probably need to be more studied for psychological trauma. 
Too, I think you should comparate epilepsy or HPPD mechanism with DP.


----------

